# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  Map of H3

## Mmiikkii

Here's the best map I've seen of haplogroup H3 distribution.
Today, is known(at least among experts) that haplogroup H arose within Our Continent to expand millenia later. That's based on isolated samples of H that appear in Europe for the first time before before the arrival of EEF, and in TMRCA dates.
IMG_20220703_024313.jpg
As we see, H3 it has origins in Western Europe, in the Franco-Cantabrian refugia.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5400395/
From the paper which I got this from, it's suggested that appeared in Sardinia through migration.
I also made a thread about H3 expanding massively in the Iron Age, but take into account that that doesn't make it less Mediterranean(EEF), if it peaks in Sardinia.
And latter became associated with Yamnaya/EEF/WHG Europe, so isn't entirely Neolithic either, IT'S EUROPEAN.

----------


## Niceguy12

I found the distribution impressive.

----------


## BillMC

Does anyone know where H3aa originated?

----------


## kingjohn

> Here's the best map I've seen of haplogroup H3 distribution.
> Today, is known(at least among experts) that haplogroup H arose within Our Continent to expand millenia later. That's based on isolated samples of H that appear in Europe for the first time before before the arrival of EEF, and in TMRCA dates.
> IMG_20220703_024313.jpg
> As we see, H3 it has origins in Western Europe, in the Franco-Cantabrian refugia.
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5400395/
> From the paper which I got this from, it's suggested that appeared in Sardinia through migration.
> I also made a thread about H3 expanding massively in the Iron Age, but take into account that that doesn't make it less Mediterranean(EEF), if it peaks in Sardinia.
> And latter became associated with Yamnaya/EEF/WHG Europe, so isn't entirely Neolithic either, IT'S EUROPEAN.


*h3 is mesolitic 
*https://www.yfull.com/mtree/H3/
nothing special about it 
it could have originated in iberia or morocco the jury is still out :Thinking:

----------

